# Babylon Toolbar Removal



## 237 (Dec 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is in the right section, also i have read previous posts on this forum that are now closed but found no answers as to how to remove Babylon from your browser. I actually had this pain in the neck on my system and would like to share with you how i removed it after finding practically nothing of any help of how to get rid of it. I did the usual things like Add remove programmes and deleted it and still the Babylon search bar was present. So this is how i got rid of it. Firstly tried this Tools/Add ons in Firefox tried both delete and uninstall then restarted Firefox with no joy the toolbar still there. Before doing this i had gone into View and made sure any toolbar associated with Babylon were not ticked this did not help. Babylon still there.
The fact that my home page was changed was easy to put that back by going to tools/options/Home Page i clicked on restore default.
Because i did not know exactly where to look for the file which was keeping Babylon displayed. I closed firefox, and went to Start/Search/All Files and Folders/ I then entered Babylon and the correct drive where the application most probably was which is C: i let the search finish and then a whole list of Babylon files came up so i deleted the lot of them. I restarted Firefox and now no Babylon serach bar was there. This cured my problem.I got this after downloading some application listed something like FileFoxy video converter as i was trying to convert some of my phone videos from 3gp to AVI and then encountered this pest. All programmes uninstalled. Hope this helps someone.


----------

